# Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4,2 ghz



## shadow_arrow06 (30. Juli 2019)

Lohnt es sich eine Aio Wasserkühlung für einen ryzen 5 2600 zu kaufen, um ihn auf 4,2 ghz laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juli 2019)

Wie kommst du darauf, dass dein 2600er die 4,2 GHz stabil schafft? Das können - unabhängig von der verwendeten Kühlung, nur wenige Samples.

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: Nein, das lohnt sich nicht - bzw. du gibst 80e oder sowas für ne AiO aus um einen Performancezuwachs zu erzielen den man vielleicht messen aber nicht spüren kann (wir reden von kleinen einstelligen Prozentwerten).


----------



## shadow_arrow06 (30. Juli 2019)

Ok danke für die Antwort


----------



## drstoecker (30. Juli 2019)

Also für 4.2ghz solltest du schon einen potenten kühler haben. Ich würde generell erstmal testen was an Takt geht, meiner hatte die 4.2ghz mit 1.387v gepackt-primestable! Welchen kühler hast du?


----------



## Perseus88 (30. Juli 2019)

Muss der denn Prime stable sein, fürs Zocken? Meiner lief auf 4.2,ohne mucken. Cpu Temp 42 grad beim daddeln. mit 1.43 Volt. 
Coolermaster AIO 360.  Also abgestürzt oder so ist der nicht.


----------



## Tech (31. Juli 2019)

Prime stable kann nicht verkehrt sein. Bringt dir aber auch nichts, wenn das System im Spiel instabil wird. Du spielst schließlich nicht Prime oder?


----------

